# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  38. Braunschweiger Cross Serie

## Suschi

Guten Abend,
die Ausschreibungen sind raus!
Hauptausschreibung: https://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...r_detail&typ=i
Einzelne Läufe:
29.09.2018 Lehndorf: https://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...r_detail&typ=i
10.11.2018 Harxbüttel: https://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?....r_detail&typ=i
22.12.2018 Didderse: https://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?....r_detail&typ=i
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
Weitere Infos wie immer auf unserer Homepage:
https://www.braunschweiger-cross-ser...s-und-termine/

----------

